# OHIO MUSHROOMS



## ohioguy (May 9, 2014)

Hey, newguy here. Would like to buy some mushrooms "home grown" if possible. A couple #'s would be nice, Heading for Tiffin 5/10, could meet somewhere between there and Athens/Pomeroy area. Reply here and I'll check back or PM?


----------



## allianceshroomer (May 10, 2014)

Lmao


----------

